

US airlines are still flying over warzones - zindex
http://qz.com/238809/us-airlines-are-still-flying-over-these-war-zones/

======
Liesmith
Pretty misleading title. Yes, commercial and private planes have been shot
down in the past. Yes, American commercial planes still fly through airspace
where there is fighting on the ground. No, most of these places do not have
access to weapons that can strike something flying at 30,000 feet or more.
Israel's flights were cancelled because a missile hit a house just a mile away
from the airport, where planes taking off and landing are particularly
vulnerable. That doesn't mean that we should stop flying everywhere someone
has a stinger missile launcher and is crazy enough to point it at Delta
flights. Unless the people waging war have something on par with the BUK
rocket that shot down Malaysian Air Flight 17 you've got little to worry about
when you're 30,000 feet in the air. And only actual states have those. No one
needs to be afraid to fly over Afghanistan.

